# 6" Barrel sought for Model 948 22



## dougtop (Mar 17, 2011)

I recently acquired a shootable 1950's era model 948 .22. It has the 3 1/4 inch barrel and works fine. I'd like to buy a 6" barrel for it. These were available from Beretta as a standard item at the time.

Does anyone know where I can find one?

Thanks,

Doug


----------

